# Jaws my RTBS



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Meet Jaws my pride and joy, also my first and oldest fish. He doesn't eat fish , but in the first video you can see where he got his name. I will post some pix if he ever stops long enough to snap one, shoulda named him Flash or the Shadow I'm thinkin' lol


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, I like red tails. They are very interesting fish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love them too, unfortunately we don't get too see him nearly as much as we used to. I looking to get a 50 gal for him and heavily plant it so maybe he will come out more.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice specimen indeed. I have not kept any since I was a kid. My earlier experiences were that they became very territorial and became agressive when guarding it.

Thanks for sharing,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Very nice specimen indeed. I have not kept any since I was a kid. My earlier experiences were that they became very territorial and became agressive when guarding it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Stuart


 thanks Stuart, aggressive and territorial they definitely become. I only have a Betta and 5 glow-light tetra's in there with him and plenty of hiding areas for them if needed. He doesn't seem to bother them unless they get to close to his cave, then they better be ready to get out of Dodge lol


----------

